# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Stromectol Ivermektyna pasozyty nuzence swierzb tasiemiec przywra sprzedam

## prazykwantel sprzedam

Odsprzedam 2 blistry po 6 tabletek po 6mg w oryginalnym opakowaniu kartonowym.
Mogę otworzyć i wysłać w dowolnej ilości.
Ważność 04.2019.
Liczę 20zł/tabletka + wysyłka z Tajlandii 20zł lub wysyłka pobraniowa z Polski 20zł.

Oferuję rowniez inne leki przeciwpasożytnicze na tasiemce, przywry, motylice, glisty.

- Prazykwantel od 2.5 zł/tabletka

- Yomesan 500mg od 2 zł/tabletka

- Vermox Mebendazole 100mg od 1zl/tabletka

- Zentel 200mg od 10zl/tabletka

Leki są kupione w oryginalnym zapieczętowanym opakowaniu, w miarę możliwości bezpośrednio od producenta w ilościach i cenach hurtowych - co przekłada się na niską cenę moich leków. Przy mniejszej ilości odliczam do torebek strunowych. Przy zakupie połowy opakowania wysyłam w oryginalnym pudełku i dołączam naklejkę.

Doliczam 20 zł za lotniczą wysyłkę rejestrowaną z Tajlandii lub w przypadku wysyłki z Polski 20 zł za pobraniową. Powyżej zamówienia 200zł wysyłka bezpłatna.

Jestem w stanie pobić każdą opublikowaną cenę, do tego gwarantuję pewność dotarcia leku z Tajlandii - jeśli opóźnia się przesyłka, to wysyłam zastępczą z Polski.

Mogę szukać dowolnych innych leków, mniej popularnych - jakkolwiek, będą one droższe, ze względu na trudniejszy dostęp i cena detaliczna, a nie hurtowa.

Stosować można też profilaktycznie, szczególnie, gdy żyje się ze zwierzętami domowymi, w czasie ich odrobaczania.

Leczenie najlepiej przeprowadzić w całej rodzinie.

Leki przeciwpasożytnicze należy mieszać, bo robaki się szybko uodparniają.

Jan Krongboon

massagewarsaw gmail com

----------

